# Problem mit Object-Tag



## zilti (2. Feb 2008)

Morgen,
Ich binde mein Applet wie folgt ein für IE-Browser:

```
<object 
  classid="clsid:CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA" codebase="http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u3-windows-i586-jc.cab#Version=6,0,030,2" width="800" height="600" >

  <param name="cache_archive_ex" value="">
  
  <param name="java_codebase" value="../lobbyserver/webstart">
  <param name="archive" value="lobby.jar, mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar">
  <param name="code" value="mainlayout.AppletContainer.class">
  <param name="1" value="51df154a678f420835e08bf688e98086" />
  <param name="2" value="lyrion" />
  <param name="3" value="lgc" />
  Dein Browser unterstützt kein Java. Besuche [url="http://jdl.sun.com/webapps/getjava/BrowserRedirect?locale=de&host=www.java.com:80"]Java.com[/url] um Java herunterzuladen.
</object>
```
Das Problem ist nun, dass die Java-Konsole eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt, dass ein Applet ohne Parameter übergeben worden sei. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Beni (2. Feb 2008)

```
<param name="code" value="mainlayout.AppletContainer.class">
```
Müsste das nicht heissen:

```
<param name="code" value="mainlayout.AppletContainer">
```


----------



## zilti (8. Feb 2008)

Nützt leider nichts...


----------



## zilti (14. Feb 2008)

Habs mit dem HtmlConverter von Sun gemacht (ist beim JDK mit dabei). Jetzt klappts.


----------

